# How much is to much or it never enough



## Ozeran

So sitting around the braai the other night. Rolling my 2 regulated mods with tanks. My mates nephew comes up and says "why do you have 2 vapes when you can only use 1 at a time?" So sounding like a wise old man I started explaining that one has fruit flavours and the other dessert flavours. He then looked in my vape back saw 2 more RDA's and proceeded to ask. "And why do you have those 2?" So now seeing this was more a roundabout way to his opinion I explained. Those are for menthols and testing new juices. He gave me the crooked eyebrow and as do kid's do "Well I think it's stupid you can only use 1 why have more." Boom!!! Theory obliterated by a 9 year old.

This brought into question again, yes it is a hobby, but how much is to much? How many setup's should you have rotating at once? When is it time to sell or just stop buying hardware?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

I think it depends on the vaper himself and what he has availibe. This thread i think touches on the one @Silver created with perfect setups for dedicated juices. I myself have a reo that i now will only use for my menthol juices, an sx mini with merlin for my non menthol fruits and an athena dna 75 with a dripper for my juice testings and use at home. Or when i have friends over i let them use the athena. I have used two setups at once before to see if it was possible. I could vape of the 2 and had a massive cloud in the air but for plain practicality it is difficult when walking or driving to vape simultaniously with 2 devices. So i would not recomend it while driving. But when at home vape away on 2 devices. It is an interesting vape thou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I’m down to the one mod with 2 rda’s that I rotate through. 

Simple and works for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Ozeran said:


> So sitting around the braai the other night. Rolling my 2 regulated mods with tanks. My mates nephew comes up and says "why do you have 2 vapes when you can only use 1 at a time?" So sounding like a wise old man I started explaining that one has fruit flavours and the other dessert flavours. He then looked in my vape back saw 2 more RDA's and proceeded to ask. "And why do you have those 2?" So now seeing this was more a roundabout way to his opinion I explained. Those are for menthols and testing new juices. He gave me the crooked eyebrow and as do kid's do "Well I think it's stupid you can only use 1 why have more." Boom!!! Theory obliterated by a 9 year old.
> 
> This brought into question again, yes it is a hobby, but how much is to much? How many setup's should you have rotating at once? When is it time to sell or just stop buying hardware?


You should have asked him how many handbags his mother has, when she can only hold one at a time. 

Most surfers usually have more than 2 boards too, different conditions etc.
I liken most vapers plethora of tanks and devices to surfers, looking for that perfect combo of tank and mod for a stellar vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

I have five mods with more than a dozen atties, which is far more than enough so I've essentially stopped buying hardware. I don't have setups for each profile. I test all juices in the Hadaly for flat response, the Recoil for base and the Velocity Mini for top notes. I suppose I only need two setups, one for my desk (I work from home) and another as a portable take-out setup. I have a Pico Squeeze squonker to take out, my favourite desk setup is my Tesla Invader III but it's too chunky to take out with me. I like the extra battery life, though.

Unfortunately I have an addictive personality. When I started fishing I bought thousands of lures, many of which have never been in the water. When I started computer gaming, I bought darn near every game that had a moderately favourable review. Some of them are still sitting uninstalled on my shelf, years after purchase. I loathe the "I want it because I want it" mindset. Happily, I've sorta kinda been able to bring it under control with vape hardware. Now if I can just do the same with concentrates...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I have pretty much reached the same position as @RichJB . I have stopped buying hardware. The only problem is that I foolishly bought many more mods and atties than I needed to, before I reached this position (10 mods....well maybe 12... and far too many atties).

Only the hard of thinking (myself included) need more than a couple of mods, and maybe a half dozen atties. 

From now on I will only buy a new mod if it is truly groundbreakingly better than what is currently available. The same goes for atties. 

I have fortunately managed to avoid the concentrate fetish that some members are afflicted with. I buy a few favourites each order, and add five or so new ones.

In the future my vaping habit will be really cheap. Around R 200 a month for diy juice, and the odd new battery, coil wire and cotton.

True innovation in vaping hardware has slowed dramatically over the past year. I frequently include my old subtank mini in my rotation. The tank is almost two years old and it is still a good all round stalwart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Just one, but there are inactive backups if needed.


----------



## Raindance

I started vaping in December 2015. In the time since then I went deep into the rabbit hole and fortunately, as many above, have matured to three setups. One of them a MTL setup and the other both single coil Engines.

Vaping initially became a kind of obsession with me wanting to explore everything at once and basically making many irresponsible purchases. There are a number of mods and far to many atties siting in the cupboard and all the "extras" seem to slowly be finding their way into the hands of those around me showing interest in starting to vape. I don't mind, I only regret losing the batteries that leave with them.

So in answer, I think three setups is reasonable and totally justifyable.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Ozeran - and we did touch on this topic a few years back. I think the average then was 4 setups if memory serves correctly.

Great to bring up this topic again in 2017!

*The answer to how much is enough I think depends entirely on the person.* How much is practical I would say about 5 or 6. Say one or two portables, one or two home workhorse and one or two bigger rigs for a bit of fun or experimentation.

For me its well north of 5 - as per your poll.

The main reasons are:

First and foremost, one for each of my regularly vaped different juices. I am one of those vapers that needs to vape multiple juices all the time. A few toots on a tobacco, then a fruity menthol to refresh the palate.
I also enjoy both MTL and DTL so i need a few setups for each
I love portable vapes and have a few. I also like having one or two always ready for in case i have to drop everything and go in a hurry.
I love doing juice reviews when i have the time so i do need some extra setups for that. Cant stand disturbing my workhorse setups!
And then finally, i just love getting a new device that i have researched and then firing it up to see how it works. The excitememt of that part is something i find rewarding even if it doesnt meet expectations. Seeing some of the folks experiences on the forum can be dangerous in this regard, but i am getting better at picking what I think I will like. Not always but its improving.
I dont think i ever NEED another vape device but the quest for improvement continues.

Eg maybe the nic salts of the Gusto is something I will like. Or that black and white penguin that Rob Fisher got - it looks like it will suit my vaping style for informal outings. And then I would like to try a regulated squonker because ive never tried one, so the therion 75c bf calls. And the Entheon is calling too because I missed the Hadaly. (Which i now regret)

Do i need these? No? But i do think if i got the above, at least one or two are likely to inch my vaping a bit forward (for me).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is really not a thread for me to play in... in 2 days time I will be in the Modders Gallery at the Paris Expo... and no doubt will make a purchase or two. And there is no justification I can make for multiple mods well other than vaping saved my life! And I just love searching for the perfect setup!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

My "enough" will end when manufacturers stop making mods that i think will suit my vaping style or when i croak. 
Currently on 19 mods and 22 atties. 
Love them all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Ozeran said:


> So sitting around the braai the other night. Rolling my 2 regulated mods with tanks. My mates nephew comes up and says "why do you have 2 vapes when you can only use 1 at a time?" So sounding like a wise old man I started explaining that one has fruit flavours and the other dessert flavours. He then looked in my vape back saw 2 more RDA's and proceeded to ask. "And why do you have those 2?" So now seeing this was more a roundabout way to his opinion I explained. Those are for menthols and testing new juices. He gave me the crooked eyebrow and as do kid's do "Well I think it's stupid you can only use 1 why have more." Boom!!! Theory obliterated by a 9 year old.
> 
> This brought into question again, yes it is a hobby, but how much is to much? How many setup's should you have rotating at once? When is it time to sell or just stop buying hardware?


Your nephew has more sense than I do.I'm sitting with 8 setups in front of me all sporting different tanks w/ different juice's and this is my Vape heaven.I scan the cheap vape deals emails and get great prices on gear.I rationalize my purchases by reminding myself that I no longer spend $10.00 a pack on smokes.I love tinkering with my stuff and experimenting with new builds.I treat it as a hobby that makes me happy.P.S. you should see my bass collection!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hehe - still early days but gotto love the results so far of this survey...

Looks like Vapers don't know when enough is enough....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Hehe - still early days but gotto love the results so far of this survey...
> 
> Looks like Vapers don't know when enough is enough....



@Silver - i know when it is enough, but I'm not there yet 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hehe - still early days but gotto love the results so far of this survey...
> 
> Looks like Vapers don't know when enough is enough....



I can add to this stats 1 more mod to my list. . My new sxk bb

My collection
1. Athena stab wood
2. Sxmini qclass
3. Reo grand
4. Sxk bb
For the wife
5. Minivolt
6. Pen style mtl device

That is just the vape mods i have. Tanks amd other stuff is alot more

Reactions: Like 1


----------

